# anybody running longdogs



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

just moved back after a few years in NC for the USMC. i have a linebred salukiXgrey. he's caught squirrel, rabbit, skunk :roll: , possum, ****, grey fox, deer & boar. i'm looking to get him on red fox, jacks, **** & try him on coyotes.
if not, i'm looking for advice on where to go for reds and yotes.
thanks all


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome Pops! For *****, go in any direction and preferably towards water they are everywhere. The yotes...well all over also, but they are under a lot of pressure in most places.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey pops, you sure sound like you know what the heck your talking about. I'd go run some dogs with ya later in the winter. I've got a catahoula x kemmer cur/walker pup. She won't be as fast as your longdog but she'll need a bit of "dogpower" til she gets alittle older. Send me a pm if your interested. Thanks, jeremy


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you find and kill plenty of *****, skunks and foxes! You should be able to find quite a few down by any of the waterfowl areas. They love to prey on baby ducks!


----------

